# Yattendon Sponsored Ride



## Hunters (15 August 2012)

Is anyone going on the new sponsored ride in Yattendon near Newbury next  month?


----------



## Ritzyroo (18 August 2012)

Tempted to go - but a bit unsure how much money it will cost.


----------



## autumn7 (18 August 2012)

http://www.brockmarl.org.uk/Power cut/Circulars to parents/Yattendon Ride.pdf

Under "entries" - Google is your friend!


----------



## PolarSkye (18 August 2012)

Flyer just showed up in our tack room - looks quite professional . . . may ask Z if she wants to take the GreyDonkey.

P


----------



## millsandboon (18 August 2012)

I might give it a try. There is a lot on in the area on that day.


----------



## Natz88 (18 August 2012)

I am going & hacking there as it's only up the road from the yard


----------



## LickettySplit (20 August 2012)

I'm definitely going - a chance to ride across uncharted territory with brand new fences. Oh yes please!!!

This lot are pretty good at organising rides like this too - the Brockhurst ride back in May was excellent and the liquid pit-stop halfway round was inspired. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Hunters (23 August 2012)

I'm going - the profits go to charity. Car park on concrete too, so even if it rains forever it won't be cancelled


----------



## hoggedmane (23 August 2012)

Last time I went car park was on a field of very long grass. It did rain too!


----------



## Hunters (23 August 2012)

This is the first ever event there? Think you must be confused


----------



## sjdress (23 August 2012)

I wonder if this one will be better than the xc ride they organised in May?  The jumps were pretty naff and at one point the steward said - there is a jump there, but you cant really see it because of the overgrown grass - why didn't they strim it?  And there was sooo much road work too...


----------



## Hunters (23 August 2012)

I did the last one it was brilliant. This is a new one with the Berks & Bucks building the jumps on private land. Bet the Berks & Bucks are glad to be helping with the ride


----------



## hoggedmane (23 August 2012)

I thought it was the one at Marlston adn Brockhurst schools but was mistaken. I'm going to Farleigh House that day I think


----------



## LickettySplit (23 August 2012)

The clue is in the title - this ride is at Yattendon!


----------



## LickettySplit (23 August 2012)

....and yes, the last ride was excellent. Loads of good, solid hunting fences of varying heights. I heard they had to shorten the route because of the heat (it was about 35 degrees) which meant a bit of roadwork but it was just a tiny part of the whole ride. And the liquid pit-stop was a brilliant idea.


----------



## chestercharlie (23 August 2012)

This new ride is one of the most value for money fun rides you will get! Most are at least £25 PLUS SPONSOR MONEY!!! We ran a ride in may which was in a different area and was well Attended to say the least!!  We take pride in making sure people have fun whatever level they are loads of great jumps!!! B & Bucks have done a great job as our partner!!! Whatever the weather it will be fun!! Rossies this time are a bit special again  never had so many thank you letters from a ride!!! Whoever was mentioning parking, as a charity we rely on landowners goodwill and cannot always go cutting and mowing lol, however this is hard standing so even better this time. See you there!!!!


----------



## Natz88 (24 August 2012)

It would be nice to say hello to some fellow H&H people put a face to the name


----------



## hoggedmane (24 August 2012)

LickettySplit said:



			The clue is in the title - this ride is at Yattendon!
		
Click to expand...

Yes but the photo on the schedule looks like the front of the school and the pdf file is labelled 'brockmarl'


----------



## ihatework (24 August 2012)

chestercharlie said:



			This new ride is one of the most value for money fun rides you will get! Most are at least £25 PLUS SPONSOR MONEY!!! We ran a ride in may which was in a different area and was well Attended to say the least!!  We take pride in making sure people have fun whatever level they are loads of great jumps!!! B & Bucks have done a great job as our partner!!! Whatever the weather it will be fun!! Rossies this time are a bit special again  never had so many thank you letters from a ride!!! Whoever was mentioning parking, as a charity we rely on landowners goodwill and cannot always go cutting and mowing lol, however this is hard standing so even better this time. See you there!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Are they going to be permenant fences or will some be portables?
If portables, can you confirm they will be correctly screwed down - it's just they weren't all a few years back at the stratfield saye one and I believe caused a nasty snapped arm. I'm semi thinking of coming to Yattendon but just need to be sure the fences are built correctly.


----------



## Hunters (24 August 2012)

The Stratfield Saye ride is the Kimblewick Hunt. They are the only people to run that event. The fences at Yattendon are built by the Berks & Bucks drag as I'm sure you know


----------



## ihatework (24 August 2012)

Hunters said:



			The Stratfield Saye ride is the Kimblewick Hunt. They are the only people to run that event. The fences at Yattendon are built by the Berks & Bucks drag as I'm sure you know
		
Click to expand...

That's good to know, I'm sure the B&B will secure the jumps correctly.
The Stratfield Saye ride when the incident occured had a similar committee to the one running Yattendon, I'm sure they have learnt their lesson so I look forward to supporting the ride if I can juggle my diary, and the charity it supports.


----------



## Tanta (24 August 2012)

We live very locally and ride a lot round near Yattendon - but will probably come on the ride if we get the chance to cross areas we arent usually allowed on. Any idea how much of the ride will be on grass/opportunities to canter? And how much in the woods and on tracks?


----------



## Hunters (25 August 2012)

Tanta, a lot of good people left the Kimble wick hunt and set up this group to run equestrian events for charity. I'm not on their committee but I do see the hard work and good that they do. Their chairman has bravely fought cancer and has lost his eye but still works stoically for them. They enjoy a good relationship with neighbouring packs as well as the Berks & Bucks Drag. I do hope that you don't listen to 'I hate work' who is stirring on behalf of the kimblewick. We know who she is & can only hope that she gets great satisfaction trying to put people off an event run by a registered charity.


----------



## Hunters (25 August 2012)

I have spoken to the organiser who tells me that there are plenty of grass areas for canter gallops and you are able to enter on the day. Do support this charity if you can & enjoy riding across previously unridden land - this group have worked hard to make it fun for everyone


----------



## Tanta (25 August 2012)

Thanks for the info - pretty sure we will go and enter on the day - just wanted to know it will go over places we dont usually hack - the horses will think it is very exciting to get on land they arent usually allowed on!


----------

